# Kololi Beach Club??



## mamadot (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at Kololi Beach Club in The Gambia?? Any info would be appreciated!

My daughter will be in the Peace Corps. in Cape Verde Islands and would like to trade a Marriott for KOL.


----------

